# البنات قبل وبعد الحب



## كارول2009 (13 مارس 2009)

*قبل: يييييييييي اليوم ممل خليني اغيب عن المحاضره مارح تخرب الدنيا

هلء:
الدوام صار يومي وبتصحى قبل المعاد ولازم الحضور بكير
قبل:
الموبايل مرمي تخلص مدة الارسال وبيضل استقبال والرصيد 3ريال بس

هلء:
الكارت مبيقعد اسبوع ويلا يبابا ويحبيبي عبي كروووت

قبل:
كانت تنام قبل مينامو الدجاج خخخخخخخ

هلء:
النوم صار بعد 4 الصبح

قبل: 
الام بتجري وراها تتعلم الطبخ واشغال البيت

هلء
ماما انا كبرت لازم اتعلم شغل البيت الهبله بيضحك عليها مفهمها انو تبع جيزه 

قبل:
بتقرف من البنت إلي حاطه ميك اب وبتقول البنت عالى الطبيعه احلا

هلء:
انحط 5 كيلو ميك اب عشان توقع الشب بجملها المشخبط 

قبل:
لما تطلع مع سياره بتجن لو كان حاطط اغاني هاديه

هلء:
لو سمحت شغل القيصر عامله (حافية القدمين)

قبل:
بتنقهر من الشب إلي بيدخن وبترقعو بهدله 

هلء:
بتبنشر لو شافت مز معو سيجاره 

قبل:
يييييييييييييييي التلفزيون ممل 

هلء:
24 امقابله روتانا زمان وبتحلم بعمر الشريف وفاتن حمامه 


هخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بنات اخر زمن *​


----------



## كارول2009 (16 مارس 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

وين الردود بصراحة انا زعلانة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ يا قمر
بس مش كل البنات كدا
هتشميتي ولاد جدو أدم فينا
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2009)

*           الموضوع جااااامد
           بس فعلا مش كل البنات كدة
          تسلمى يا قمر على االموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ظلمتى البنات بجد
ميرسى يا كارول


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2009)

*وشهد شاهد من اهلها

موضوع جميل جدا

تسلم ايديكي كارول​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااا علي المعلومات الرائعه كويس
علشان ناخد بالنا من حركتكم


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كارول

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## كارول2009 (17 مارس 2009)

شكرااا على الرددووود الحلوه منورين


----------



## اكيلا (20 مارس 2009)

البنات قبل الحب يهتمون بالتمسك بالعادات والتقاليد والعيب والحرام                                                     بعد الحب            تاتى الافكار المتحرره والاحلام الورديه ومفاهيم العصر :crazy_pil


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا كارول
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## eriny roro (20 مارس 2009)

جميل يا قمر موضوعك
تسلم ايدك
ربنا معاكى دايما​


----------



## لي شربل (20 مارس 2009)

*بنات محمد وكتابة كارول يتصرفوا هيك 
لكن بنات المسيح غير .
الرب اضاء عليهن وبررهن وطهرهن وفداهن بدمه ع الصليب 
مشان هيك محترمات ومرباية والحب تبعهن مقدس
 بغرض الجواز وانجاب اطفال قديسين بطريق الرب.
الله معك ويعينك ع حالك .*​


----------



## راشي (20 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه كددا كدا يا كارول*


بس بجد موضوع جرى .. مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة​


----------



## اكيلا (21 مارس 2009)

100/100    موضوع مهم ولازم كل البنات تاخد با لها انى اللى بتحب  بتتعرف من تصرفاتها لانه بتخلف عما كانت عليه قبل الحب (عجبى على بنات حواء)


----------



## mero_engel (21 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا قمر*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*موضوع جميل*
*ميرسى اكتير يا كارول*​


----------



## i'm christian (21 مارس 2009)

كارول2009 قال:


> *قبل:
> كانت تنام قبل مينامو الدجاج خخخخخخخ
> 
> هلء:
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلو وبصراحه فيه حاجات حقيقه مانقدرش ننكر ده 
بس فيه حاجات لا خااااااااااااالص ولا ايه ؟؟؟
بس بجد موضوع لذيذ موت​*


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (4 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههه ...... ثانكس بس كمان مو كل البنات هيك ..​_


----------



## Umayya (4 أبريل 2009)

*لما قرأت الموضوع ضحكت كتير من قلبي.. لاني تذكرت حالي.. 
فعلا فيه حاجات بتحصل والواحد ما بياخدش باله منها..
شكرا على الموضوع اللزيز الفضيحة ده *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااائع
ربنا يباركك يا كارول​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

جبناش احنا حاجه من عندنا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع اللذيذ​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

حلو كثير يا كارول، وربنا يباركك


----------

